
Don't Bet on an Expected Value - unbalancedparen
https://lambdaclass.com/data_etudes/dont_bet_on_an_ev/
======
eurg
See some take on it at
[https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/gptXmhJxFiEwuPN98/meetup-
not...](https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/gptXmhJxFiEwuPN98/meetup-notes-ole-
peters-on-ergodicity)

